# Obama Uses Funeral Service to Talk About Himself



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

President Barack Obama used the funeral for Hawaii senator Daniel Inouye to talk about himself. In the short 1,600 word speech, Obama used the word "my" 21 times, "me" 12 times, and "I" 30 times.
Obama's speech discussed how Inouye had gotten him interested in politics. "Danny was elected to the U.S. Senate when I was two years old," he said.
Speaking to the audience at the National Cathedral in Washington, D.C., Obama talked about his family and their vacations. "Now, even though my mother and grandparents took great pride that they had voted for him, I confess that I wasn't paying much attention to the United States Senate at the age of four or five or six. It wasn't until I was 11 years old that I recall even learning what a U.S. senator was, or it registering, at least. It was during my summer vacation with my family -- my first trip to what those of us in Hawaii call the Mainland," said Obama.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/obama-uses-funeral-service-talk-about-himself_690960.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Disgusting Senator Inouye a Medal of Honor Receipient deserved better than a speech from this self-aggrandizing bofoon who has done nothing but disgrace the office he currently holds and weaken the National Security of our Country to dangerous levels. Its a real shame his vacation schedule coincided with the funeral of a real American Hero.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He disgusts me to no end. It's ALWAYS about him, no matter what the occasion. Every confirmation speech, every press conference, every state of the union address.
He's like a crying drunk girl at a party.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Textbook narcissistic personality disorder


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

"It wasn't until the age of 11, when I finally came to United States from my birth country, that I learned what a US Senator was, while I studied for my naturalization test"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Dirtbag.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Gee, I was expecting more class and humility from a chicago community organizer.....NOT.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

He never ceases to amaze me. The self absorbed attitude makes me want to throw up everywhere. It is a funeral.....not the time to talk about ones self. Disrespectful to the most extreme extent.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I would be surprised if he showed respect for the Senator....or anyone else.


----------

